# Any Scandinavians in Hong Kong?



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Y'all.

Are there any scandinavians in Hong Kong?
I am a very sociable girl and would like to meet people, not necessarily scandinavians, my hubby is English and has been offered a position in Hong Kong, possible start June-July. depends if the contract is turning out to be what we want.
I just want to be prepared...
I am also looking for work, i am degree level educated in earth science. Currently work as a HIPT customer support executive 1st line.
Have previously worked as Account Manager, so have great skills and people management skills.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

yes there is. I met a few during my time there. Actually, the only nationality you won't find in HK is North Korean( the Democratic People's Republic of Korea.......isn't funny when a country uses the words "Democratic People's Republic", they don't give a damn about democracy or their people?)


----------



## bunnybunny (May 24, 2012)

How about estonian? Any?


----------



## chesterbening (Jan 18, 2012)

hey there
although im not scandinavians
but im willing to meet u
if u dont mind we can hangout to have drink or something
here is my contact:


----------



## bunnybunny (May 24, 2012)

chesterbening said:


> hey there
> although im not scandinavians
> but im willing to meet u
> if u dont mind we can hangout to have drink or something
> ...


----------



## Ann1978 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm Swedish and moving to hk in 2 weeks!


----------



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

Ann1978 said:


> I'm Swedish and moving to hk in 2 weeks!


Hi Ann, I will be there in 4-5 weeks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please do not post personal contact details on the open forum as it may lead to spam and unsolicited mail. Safety first always, if you are meeting someone please ensure someone knows where you are and who you are meeting and of course always meet in a public place.

Enjoy HK it is a wonderful city.

Maiden


----------

